# Charles Durning, 89.



## arnisador (Dec 25, 2012)

[h=1]Character actor, World War Two hero Charles Durning dies at 89[/h]


> Durning was part of the U.S. force that landed  at Omaha Beach during the D-Day invasion in June 1944. A few days later  he was shot in the hip - he said he carried the bullet in his body  thereafter - and after six months of recovery was sent to the Battle of  the Bulge.
> 
> 
> Durning, who was  wounded twice more, was captured and was one of the few survivors of the  Malmedy massacre when German troops opened fire on dozens of American  prisoners. In addition to three Purple Heart medals for his wounds,  Durning was presented the Silver Star for valor.
> ...


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Apr 22, 2013)

Thank you sir, for your service. Rest In Peace.


----------

